

Zimbra Desktop Email Client 1.0 (Get It Free) - honeytech
http://www.honeytechblog.com/zimbra-desktop-email-client-10-get-it-free/

======
tdavis
How about a link to the actual site instead of a blog post written in broken
English?

<http://www.zimbra.com/products/desktop.html>

